# Any 1/43 love here?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering how much interest there is in 1/43 here?

Brian A


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love 1/43 or Aurora O-Gauge,I have lots of MOC and NIB and some loose cars.
DRAGula


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

It's a love / hate issue here for 1/43rd scale.

I like the scale very much. It has the possibility of being akin to HO in popularity and competition if anyone would participate in other than Proxy Racing. Nobody wants to promote this scale, just paly vrooom vrooom.

I've pretty much dropped from some BB's as proxy racing is all they concentrate on. That's not racing .

Nobody races them head to head. I want to be there rubbing fenders with my competition. I want to shake my oponents hand after the race.

My son and some friends raced 1/43rd oval last year on his 1/32nd Artin track and they were a blast. We raced primairilly SCX and Carrera's with a few Artin cars thrown in.

What do you run ?

Do you have a racing group ?

What voltage ?

What ohm controllers ?

Layout ?

Do you scaratch build ?

Where are you located ? I'm in eastern Ohio . 

Those are the catagories that I like to be involved in , plus the tech issues that are non-stop with this hobby.

Actually , I'd like a serious / head to head 1/43rd racing group to start a bulletin board of their own. Racers that have a racing group or club. Racers that want to promote 1/43rd scale racing. This might just be the place to start. They have a 1/32nd scale section, maybe they'd open a 1/43rd.

I'm glad you posted but that's where I stand on this scale. NO PROXIES and let's make 1/43rd scale a recognizable scale of slot car racing.

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Gonzo and Dragula,

Actually new to 1/43 (old HO guy) as I'm starting to pick up SCX compact stuff. The idea for this post actually came from the forum moderators. I inquired about a 1/43 discussion group and they suggested to post the issue. Perhaps if their is enough interest we can get a discussion group going.

Brian a


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Brian ,

Keep at it man. You have my support.

Gonzo


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Gonzo but I guess it really isn't up to me. If there is interest we'll see what happens. If not, no harm.

Brian A


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

We raced O gauge Aurora cars hard,side by side.Just everyone here in NKY moved or went to 1/32


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Dragula, 

Did you ever race Artins or other brands ?

With the newer cars such as Carrera and SCX comming on the scene , they are antiqueting the others. The newwer characteristics and engineering is similar to the 1/32nd cars.

Gonzo


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry there Gonzo,I only race the Aurora/AFX stuff.Good luck and have fun!
Christian


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I pick up one of every new 1/43rd car I come across, except for those which only come in sets (like some of the SCX cars).

This scale could be fun, although the few times I set up a small track using Artin 1/43rd track, I felt the cars were too big for the track. A larger track where they look more proportional would be a big help. A routed track, when I make one, will have a 1/8" slot to handle both HO and 1/43rd. Maybe the 1/43rd would use every other lane? I'd have to see if there's a lane spacing where both HO and 1/43rd look good.

And if you started racing them, you'd need a parts supply chain. I don't now that one exists.

Joe


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

1/43 Aurora to me is hugely entertaining and very realistic looking.Have fun.
Dragula


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I would love to see a 1/43rd forum here.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would love to do some head-to-head 1/43rd racing but, you need to have enough people in close proximity for that. If are able to make more peoplr aware of how awsome this scale is, maybe eventually we can have people near us to race against. 

Please add a 1/43rd forum here.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Micyou3,I totally forgot I bought a ton of Carrera GO slot sets a while back!I have a bunch of these and love them!Thanks a bunch for reminding me!
Dragula


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool, I'm glad I can help.

The cars pictured above are SCX Compact. They are really cool with swivel guide flags and nice detail. Kinda like mini 1/32nd cars but without the interiors. They are really nice like I said except that out of the box the front wheels don't touch the track. They can be brought down but, it takes some work.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Carrera "GO" cars have a long guide pin similar to a jet flag style guide.The carrera have double ended braid,and they are very fast.
Christian


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Micyou,

Getting people involved with the 1/43rd scale shouldn't be any more diffscult than any other scale.

I race all 4 scales. I usually race the oval and trans am classes except with the T-Jets I race primairilly road courses.

My son has an Artin 4 lane 1/32nd track. Last year I brought over some 1/43rd cars and we were playing with them on his track. Now several o his racing buddies all have 1/43rd scale cars as well as 1/32nd scale.

If you don't have any racers , then thats another issue. It means that you need to promote your hobby. Put a notice on public bulletin boards about what your doing. Ask family and friends that enjoy racing to join you for some organized racing. Try having an organized race even if it's crash and burn at least 2 times a month. 

I see this scale of cars highly ignored. Lets face it. They need work to be set up properly and to run efficient. However , so does 1/32nd and HO or any of the others. None runs 100% out of the box. Also , they've come a long way in looks. They're as detailed as any othet scale now ecspecially with the SCX and Carrera cars. The one big advantage is that they don't take a lot of room to have a nice sized layout and if you alreday have 1 1/32nd scale track , they run good on those as well.

I'm sure you know all that but there it is for those that don't know.

Gonzo


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The only scale I can race around here is 1/24th. Sure I get people over once and a while, but nothing organized. Honestly, I'm not motivated enough to do it. If there was somewhere else to go and do it I would. I enjoy getting on my track when I want to, and not worry about getting others over at a certain time.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would be interested in the 1/43 scale forum. I race 1/24, 1/32,& 1/43 all on my Carrera track so count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

What ever happened to this post ?

Is there really that much " lack " of interest in this scale ?

I'm sure if given a chance that you'll find it a very exciting scale that has a lot to offer the Home Racer and Garage Club Tracks.

Soooooo , I'm bumping this post up.

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i like 1/43 very much,especially on my 1/32 track.i have 5 carrera go cars,a couple artins,and a chery car,with two different gearing options.my 1/43 cars go like a bat outta hell on my twelve volt setup,the 1/32 track.much faster than the slot its and scalies i own.i think it may be the motors,or that i do not have individual powered lanes on my go! track.i think 1/43 is underrated,as you can get very realistic looking models,and there is the same amount of thought that goes into their larger cousins.the only thing i think that would improve this scale are actual guide flags rather than pins.plus,aftermarket tires would be nice.i can only find them online,as this scale is tough to get hop up parts for it seems.i want to set up a permanenet 1/43 layout eventually,but only have enough room for my larger scale track.i plan on building a flip flop track,with ho on one side and 1/32 on the other.anyway,yeah, i think there are enough fans of this scale to set up races,if ya can find people in your area.my slotbuddies don't take this scale seriously,however due to the lack of guideflags.
and i am all for a 1/43 forum,for the record!thanks gonzo,for bringing attention to a fun,but seemingly neglected scale!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Gonzo,

Thanks for the bump! I started the post hoping we could get enough interested to get a 1/43 group but it seemed to die down pretty quick. Maybe this will be a good shot in the arm! Any 1/43 fans out there chime in!

Brian A


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*HO on 1/43*

With a Slide Guide© I've been able to run TJs , MTs ,LL , Tyco , AFX on a 1/43 track and a 1/24 commerical track. Rauncy


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*1/43*

I gathered up about 20 1/43rd cars for my grandson, built his track while i was in Canada and put in a variable powersupply for him so he and his Sister can race or Dad and his friends can crank up the volume.. Perfect size for little hands and a lot tougher then HO great scale just often ignored.


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can you get a 4-lane 1/43 setup or do you go with the 1/32 and have the option to run two scales? Probably more cost effective with a 1/32 set and buy cars in both sizes. I'm sure my TM won't mind that. :freak: 

H*** , I'm still trying to convince her that I need the all the guitars and amps I have collected even though I'm only playing one at a time.  I keep telling her they're many styles of music that require different sounds from different guitars and accessories. She says it all sounds the same. I can't help it if she's tone deaf, but I haven't told her that, yet. :devil: rr

If I stop posting for awhile....... rr


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Just sent a message to the board moderators to look in on the thread. Hopefully they'll see enough interest to start a 1/43 forum.

Brian A


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

slotnewbie69 said:


> i like 1/43 very much,especially on my 1/32 track.i have 5 carrera go cars,a couple artins,and a chery car,with two different gearing options.my 1/43 cars go like a bat outta hell on my twelve volt setup,the 1/32 track.much faster than the slot its and scalies i own.i think it may be the motors,or that i do not have individual powered lanes on my go! track.i think 1/43 is underrated,as you can get very realistic looking models,and there is the same amount of thought that goes into their larger cousins.the only thing i think that would improve this scale are actual guide flags rather than pins.plus,aftermarket tires would be nice.i can only find them online,as this scale is tough to get hop up parts for it seems.i want to set up a permanenet 1/43 layout eventually,but only have enough room for my larger scale track.i plan on building a flip flop track,with ho on one side and 1/32 on the other.anyway,yeah, i think there are enough fans of this scale to set up races,if ya can find people in your area.my slotbuddies don't take this scale seriously,however due to the lack of guideflags.
> and i am all for a 1/43 forum,for the record!thanks gonzo,for bringing attention to a fun,but seemingly neglected scale!


SCX Compact that I posted in this thread have swiveling flags as opposed to pins.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

micyou03 said:


> SCX Compact that I posted in this thread have swiveling flags as opposed to pins.


thanks for the tip,i can only find go!stuff here in victoria.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Slotnewbie69,

You need a "CARE" package from here in the states. 

Target Stores sell SCX online. 

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> Slotnewbie69,
> 
> You need a "CARE" package from here in the states.
> 
> ...


yeah yer right!we only have two stores here in town that sell slotcars of any real selection,but alas they are extremely overpriced.the local hs that has any ho stuff is selling the mega g for 50 CAD,for example!20 CAD for the carrera go!cars,and about 30CAD for the new autoworld four gear stuff.when i can buy slot stuff,i usually get it from friends at a reduced rate.or i will buy online when my credit card isn't maxed,lol!


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*1/43 Forum*

Here's a 1/43 forum => http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/forums/5

I had some Aurora "O" Gauge cars that I raced but they were too big for HO track. 1/43 is a great size for a slot car and most run good on 1/32 scale track. I agree that the track could be a bit larger for hte car (it the same problem the current HO cars have on the current HO tracks - the track is just too narrow).


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

RMMseven said:


> Here's a 1/43 forum => http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/forums/5
> 
> I had some Aurora "O" Gauge cars that I raced but they were too big for HO track. 1/43 is a great size for a slot car and most run good on 1/32 scale track. I agree that the track could be a bit larger for hte car (it the same problem the current HO cars have on the current HO tracks - the track is just too narrow).


i like my 1/43 cars on 1/32 track.they look more realistic.i do find though that i enjoy artin more than the go!cars however,as they are more challenging to drive due to weaker magnets.but the go!cars do just that.they go!probably cause they aren't held back by the turbo controller the go! sets come with.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Any new interest here?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*1/43 Scale racing*

I have an Ed bianchi 4x16 4 lane track that's perfect for 4 1/43 scale cars since originally built it for Ho or two 1/32 scale. Would like to try and get a group racing these a few times a year to start with to build from there. They fit tight but perfect for racing have maybe an 32nd of an inch between cars when on straight. 
Do need to find wheels and tires to improve handling of cars though since they stink out of box 

Anyway, hope this help to get this scale noticed.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Slotnut,

True the trubber tires and apply a 50/50 mix of Goo Gone and WD40 with a Q-Tip. Let sit overnight - clean - tape and run. Apply tire mix after racing.

What cars ar you running ?

Gonzo


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*1/43 love*

Cool tip on the Tire goop. I'll have to try that on a 1/32 car as well.

As for 1/43 I bought a bunch of SCX LAST year after Christmas at a Target blowout. Set 4 lanes on a couple of banquet tables with 4 intersections. Lack of different radius curves biggest drawback. I've gone to 1/32 digital and 1/43 is all in storage. However a 1/43 forum would interest me. 

Later. The faithfull to no one scale Rockinator


----------

